# Need to obtain AFSL authorised representative for FX MT4 trading



## samsiu (18 March 2014)

Hi Can any one point me to the direction or web-site or any offer in doing fx trading under authorised representative
arrangement? what is the market monthly charge is like ?

we do on-line FX trading on mt4 (off-shore)

appreciate any suggestion.

samsiu


----------

